# Pronunciación de nombres de personas extranjeras



## Gerardo G.

Hola,

¿Existe tal cosa como la pronunciación correcta de nombres de personas extranjeras cuando estamos hablando en español? ¿Dicha pronunciación correcta a qué corresponde: a como se pronuncia en su idioma de origen, a como se pronuncia siguiendo las normas de pronunciación del español, o a un tercer criterio? En ese sentido en términos de pronunciación cuál sería correcta (entiendo que existe una forma de escritura referente a la pronunciación distinta al alfabeto latino pero no me lo sé... tendrán que disculparme ):

1. "René Descartes le aportó al campo de la epistemología".

2. "René _Decart_ le aportó al campo de la epistemología".


Insisto, no trato representar en el anterior ejemplo la forma escrita del apellido sino su pronunciación. Me parece que la pronunciación del segundo se acerca más a cómo es pronunciado en el francés. Me apoyo en este enlace para afirmarlo: http://es.forvo.com/word/rené_descartes/#fr

Yo enseño y con los estudiantes tratamos distintos autores extranjeros. Como no tengo una idea clara de qué es lo correcto en mi idioma materno, el español, no he sabido orientar a mis estudiantes al respecto. Traté de encontrar una respuesta a esta pregunta a través de Google y lo más cercano que encontré fue esto: https://ar.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070402134816AA7ANa5

Se trata de una pregunta hecha en Yahoo Respuestas y la respuesta ganadora dice que la RAE propone pronunciarlos en el español así como aparecen escritos. Si es eso cierto, ¿podrían por favor orientarme a algun enlace en Internet que lo mencione? Me extraña no haberlo encontrado con mis búsquedas a través de Google.

Muchas gracias de antemano compañeros .


----------



## swift

Hola, Gerardo:

Quizás encuentres interesante esta otra discusión: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=968671. También podrías encontrar algunos elementos adicionales en este otro hilo: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=2560973.


----------



## Gerardo G.

Muchas gracias swift. Los hilos estaban interesantes. Ojalá reciba más respuestas para tener una orientación más clara. Siento que es importante corregir a los estudiantes al pronunciar a un autor en sus discusiones. El problema es que, sin conocer cuál es el criterio para referirnos a la correcta pronunciación de tales nombres, no hay forma que los pueda corregir. ¿Saben a qué me refiero? Asumir que la pronunciación correcta es la correspondiente al idioma de origen o la correspondiente a la lectura de las sílabas según el español sin fundamento es una presuposición apresurada y eso no va bien con el oficio de enseñar.

En el inicio de este hilo parecería que el asunto ya estaría resuelto pues compartí un enlace de Yahoo Respuestas y la respuesta ganadora manifiesta que la RAE propone pronunciarlos según su lectura en español. Sin embargo, no soy capaz de fiarme de esa respuesta porque no es claro dónde manifiestó esto la RAE y no le tengo mucha confianza a dicho subsitio porque he encontrado demasiadas respuestas sin fundamento.

En mi búsqueda a través de Google encontré un indicio para considerar que el criterio es la pronunciación de origen. En el 2012 la Fundación BBVA lanzó un servicio a través de Internet para que los periodistas deportivos aprendieran la correcta pronunciación de los personajes de la Eurocopa: http://fundeu.es/noticia/la-fundeu-...iacion-multimedia-para-la-eurocopa-2012-7041/

El artículo dice que el proyecto pretende promover el uso correcto del español. Parecería que acá "correcto" corresponde a la pronunciación de los nombres de los personajes de la copa según el idioma de origen, sin embargo, nunca fundamentan en qué se basan para asumir esto.

Para concretar, eso es lo que busco: el fundamento... el criterio. Con ello no me sentiría tan perdido cuando algún autor extranjero se vuelve objeto de enseñanza: "En el español la pronunciación correcta es Descartes o es Decart porque..."


----------



## Kaxgufen

Hace unos días recomendaron esta página: es.forvo.com donde hablantes nativos pronuncian todo tipo de palabras (nombres de personas, lugares,verbos, etc.) en los más diversos idiomas. 

Creo que hay que tener en cuenta el idioma o el país (la comunidad, en fin) de origen del apellido, si está transliterado o no y a qué idioma lo fue, etcétera. 

Sí, a René Descartes cuyo apellido es francés lo leemos /decart/.
Pero a un tal Menéndez, aunque viva en Francia, hay que seguir llamándolo  Menéndez y no /mnendé/ o como sea que los gabachos le destruyan el apellido. 
(Me gustaría saber que opinan los catalanes catalanoparlantes de esa propuesta de la RAE de pronunciar en castellano )


----------



## Agró

Aquí no pronunciamos /de'kagt/ ni que nos maten; /des'kartes/, con todas las letras.
Llevo algún tiempo observando qué hacemos los castellanohablantes con los nombres propios de otras lenguas (aquí meto nombres y apellidos vascos y catalanes) y mi conclusión es que hacemos... lo que podemos.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Agró said:


> Aquí no pronunciamos /de'kagt/ ni que nos maten; /des'kartes/, con todas las letras.
> Llevo algún tiempo observando qué hacemos los castellanohablantes con los nombres propios de otras lenguas (aquí meto nombres y apellidos vascos y catalanes) y mi conclusión es que hacemos... lo que podemos.



Nadie nos puede obligar a pronunciar sonidos que no estén en nuestra lengua...pero creo que es _cultura general_ saber cosas como que *au* en francés es* o*, si ir más lejos.


----------



## Agró

Kaxgufen said:


> Nadie nos puede obligar a pronunciar sonidos que no estén en nuestra lengua...pero creo que es _cultura general_ saber cosas como que *au* en francés es* o*, si ir más lejos.



Ya, de acuerdo, pero aún estoy por conocer a una decena de periodistas (supuestamente cultos) que acentúen correctamente el nombre catalán Artur /ar'*tur*/. Por una razón que se me escapa dicen /*'ar*tur/. Ya sabes, donde no hay mata no hay patata.


----------



## Gerardo G.

Muchas gracias a ambos . ¿Hay algún fundamento detrás de lo que propones Kaxgufen? Mi búsqueda es por alguna recomendación de parte de la RAE, por ejemplo, para sustentar mi futura decisión respecto a qué hacer al enseñar a pronunciar el nombre de x o y autor.

Según la respuesta que he mencionado en Yahoo Respuestas sí existe: "Los  apellidos se pueden pronunciar,según la Real Academia .como están  escritos.Si alguien se ríe de nuestra pronunciación,es porque desconoce  este concepto (sic)". Sin embargo, yo tengo mis dudas respecto a la veracidad de esas palabras.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Agró said:


> Ya, de acuerdo, pero aún estoy por conocer a una decena de periodistas (supuestamente cultos) que acentúen correctamente el nombre catalán Artur /ar'*tur*/. Por una razón que se me escapa dicen /*'ar*tur/. Ya sabes, donde no hay mata no hay patata.



Es como que todo lo que no sea castellano, se debe pronunciar en inglés. ¡Dale que va!

Gerardo, no sé si entendí bien pero no tengo más fundamentos que  mi propio criterio...


----------



## sergio11

En general, como se puede ver en los otros hilos que tratan este tema, las pronunciaciones varían según el lugar.  La pronunciación que se impuso en un país puede ser "correcta" o no, pero si uno no usa esa pronunciación, nadie lo va a entender.  Por ejemplo, cuando viajo a Buenos Aires me encuentro con palabras inglesas que se pronuncian a la francesa y viceversa, cosa que me causa mucha gracia, o a veces se pronuncian de una manera completamente inesperada, que no se asemeja a ningún idioma, pero ellos se entienden así, y si tratamos de pronunciarlas de otra manera, nadie nos entiende.  Entonces estamos obligados a pronunciarlas como la pronuncian los locales, nos guste o no. 

En todos los países pasa esto, quizá mas que nada aquí en Estados Unidos, donde vienen inmigrantes de todo el mundo, y nadie les pronuncia los nombres como se debería. La pobre gente ni siquiera trata de corregirlos y permite que los pronuncien como quieran.


----------



## Agró

Creo que nos rompemos la cabeza, los castellanohablantes, más de lo que deberíamos. Otros no se preocupan tanto. Ayer, en un episodio de _Mad Men_, un personaje pronunció _Guernica _así: /'gwernika/, moviendo el acento a la primera sílaba e inventando un sonido inexistente /w/. A mí se me erizaron los pelos de las orejas, claro.


----------



## sergio11

Agró said:


> *Creo que nos rompemos la cabeza, los castellanohablantes, más de lo que deberíamos. Otros no se preocupan tanto. *Ayer, en un episodio de _Mad Men_, un personaje pronunció _Guernica _así: /'gwernika/, moviendo el acento a la primera sílaba e inventando un sonido inexistente /w/. A mí se me erizaron los pelos de las orejas, claro.



¡Cuánta verdad! Repitámoslo:



Agró said:


> *Creo que nos rompemos la cabeza, los castellanohablantes, más de lo que deberíamos. Otros no se preocupan tanto. *


----------



## Gerardo G.

Muchas gracias compañer@s . Me gusta hacer las cosas bien. Así como hay una forma correcta de pronunciar la mayoría de palabras del español, también desearía que lo hubiese respecto a los nombres extranjeros. Siendo que no hay un criterio que lo dictamine, he optado por permitir ambas formas de pronunciación con los estudiantes: a través del sitio web Forvo averiguo la pronunciación del nombre según el país de origen, y lo menciono en clase, pero además aclaro cómo suelo escuchar que lo pronuncian acá en el país. Terminamos dándole validez a ambas.


----------



## Kaxgufen

Gerardo G. said:


> (...)Así como hay una forma correcta de pronunciar la mayoría de palabras del español, también desearía que lo hubiese respecto a los nombres extranjeros.(...).



¡Es que la hay! Se pronuncian según las reglas de pronunciación del idioma de origen. Por eso digo que es cultura general. 
Los ingleses como tienen una pronunciación tan anárquica en su idioma, han inventado eso de preguntar al "dueño del apellido" o al habitante de la localidad como es una pronunciación determinada. Pero es un recurso que no se debería extender a nuestro medio.
Si siento orgullo de la familia de  que provengo voy a querer que mi apellido sea pronunciado correctamente, y eso no puede quedar librado al azar. Los otros días en un listado encontré a alguien con el apellido Çarçabal. Mentalmente le di mis más sentidas condolencias.


----------



## francisgranada

En mi opinión los apellidos extranjeros se deben pronunciar posiblemente/aproximadamente así como se pronuncian en la lengua de origen. Pronunciar los apellidos  _Shakespeare_, _Nietzsche_, _Richelieu_, _Szent-Györgyi_, etc ... "literalmente", es decir exactamente  así como se escriben, sería no solo ridículo pero también absurdo y a veces prácticamente imposible. 

En el mismo tiempo creo que no hay que "caer al otro lado del caballo" )), es decir no hay que exagerar y pronunciar nombres extranjeros de modo innatural o aún "más a la inglesa" que los prununcian los propios nativos ... 

Por ejemplo, si _Thyssen-Bornemisza_ se pronuncia _tísen-bornemísa_ en vez de aprox. ['tysən-'bornemisɑ], está bien porque así es natural en español (Thyssen y Bornemisza son apellidos de origen alemán y húngaro, respectivamente). Pero si _Washington_, _Chicago _y _Los Angeles_ los (las?) pronuncian en televisión más o menos _vóšingtn_, _chiquégo  _y _loséndyelis, _imitando la prununciación _supuesta _inglesa, entonces es algo terrible ... (los últimos ejemplos los escucho en mi país, tal vez en español no existe esta tendencia).


----------



## ACQM

Creo que francisgranada es muy razonable. 

Como hablante de una comunidad bilingüe (enlazo con lo que preguntaba Kaxgufen aunque no soy de lengua materna catalana) nos resulta ridículo intentar, hablando en castellano, mantener la pronunciación del catalán oriental de aes y ees átonas (lo que llamamos vocal neutra) o la ele u otros sonidos que no existen en castellano, pero igualmente ridículo sonaría castellanizar un nombre catalán hablando en castellano, entre otras cosas porque aquí es común que en una conversación en grupo intercalemos ambos idiomas.

Por ejemplo, a alguien llamado Oriol lo llamaremos "Uriol" porque la primera "o" se pronuncia /u/ en catalán, pero haremos la ele "castellana". Así pues usaremos una especie de traspaso del original a la fonética más o menos española (o viceversa, cuando hablamos catalán, aunque no sea el tema del hilo). Si lo pronunciara según las normas del español, seguramente Oriol (Uri, para los amigos) pensaría que soy estúpida y/o franquista igual que cuando hablando en catalán alguien dice "Muñós" en vez de Muñoz pensamos que es estúpido y ultracatalanista.

De la misma manera me parece lógico pronunciar, dentro de una conversación, Shakespeare como "Chékspir", por ejemplo, intentar acercarse más a la pronunciación inglesa entorpecería la comunicación y no podemos tampoco saber pronunciar cualquier sonido de cualquier idioma, digo yo. Pero si dijeramos "sakespeare" sería una falta de sentido común y de cultura general.

PD Lo de "Ártur" Mas no tiene nombre, ni perdón de Dios. La mayoría de periodistas no se molesta lo más mínimo en hacer bien su trabajo.


----------



## Kaxgufen

ACQM said:


> (...)que cuando hablando en catalán alguien dice "Muñós" en vez de Muñoz pensamos que es estúpido y ultracatalanista (...)



¡Calma catalanes, que en Argentina se sesea!


----------



## francisgranada

Agró said:


> ... Otros no se preocupan tanto. Ayer, en un episodio de _Mad Men_, un personaje pronunció _Guernica _así: /'gwernika/, moviendo el acento a la primera sílaba e inventando un sonido inexistente /w/.


Sí, pero eso no significa que es "correcto" así. Obviamente, hasta un cierto grado, tales fenómenos son tolerables. Por ejemplo, si un eslovaco o húngaro pronunciase  /'gwernika/, espontáneamente lo corregiría explicando que "gue" se pronuncia [ge] en español, pero no corregiría el acento. Simplemente porque en dichas  lenguas el acento cae _siempre _en la primera sílaba. Hablando en mi lengua madre, probablemente yo también digo espontáneamente  /'gernika/ y no /ger'nika/.  

En el caso de _Ártur _(supongo que _Artur _corresponde a _Arturo _en español) se trata de una exageración (hipercorrección?) del todo falsa (en mi opinión), visto que el acento se halla en la misma sílaba también en español. (Un fenómeno semejante existe también en italiano, cuando pronuncian por ejemplo  _San Salvador_ como /san'salvador/ en vez de /sansalva'dor/.)


----------



## Lurrezko

Mi nombre y mi primer apellido contienen sonidos propios de la fonética del catalán que no existen en español, y ya me he acostumbrado a que fuera de Cataluña los pronuncien a la española. No es que me moleste realmente, pero me llama la atención el esmero que ponen algunos en pronunciar como es debido las palabras de ciertos idiomas (inglés, francés, italiano) y el desdén que muestran por las lenguas de sus propios compatriotas.

Un saludo


----------



## aleCcowaN

En la Argentina nos gustan las medias pronunciaciones, como con Peugeot, pronunciado /peuˈʒo/ o Volkswagen pronunciado algo entre /,bolks'bagen/ y /,volks'vagən/. Con Descartes no hay problema porque es como Tomás Moro o Nicolás Maquiavelo y está totalmente castellanizado aunque curiosamente se escriba igual que su original francés.

Con respecto al tema del hilo, que es un tema divergente, y por lo tanto poco apropiado para discutir en un foro, sólo quiero agregar que cada quien hace lo que puede. Desde el punto de vista educativo, mi experiencia personal -la que incluye lo que experimento personalmente- me dice que cuanto más se insiste en ser fiel a la pronunciación original, más fácil se olvida lo enseñado/aprendido ¿Cuántos acaso conocen el nombre de más de 5 ciudades chinas de más de un millón de habitantes? Todos fáciles y castellanizados, como Pekín y Cantón. Ya Tientsin, escrito a la antigua usanza y pronunciado como viene, es todo un logro. 

Si intentamos hacer que los alumnos pronuncien Shanghai o el nombre del pueblo xhosa como corresponde (Morgan Freeman no pudo hacerlo cuando interpretó a Mandela), se van a olvidar pronto de que siquiera existen. En Buenos Aires me pasa con calles como Cochrane o Lavoisier: "-Disculpe, estoy buscando la calle /'ko:krən/ ... -No la conozco [_un cartel a 50 metros la señala, pero estoy demasiado chicato como para leerlo_]" . Es o /ko'crane/ o el GPS o Google Maps (que el Martir Peperino Pómoro los bendiga).


----------



## eno2

Gerardo G, creo que no hay reglas en este asunto terrible. La transliteración es a veces totalmente ridículo, incluso incomprehensible. Como mi proprio nombre Francès en Español. Si conoces la lengua de origen o la pronunciación original, de mi punto de vista es preferible de usarla, sobre todo si eres periodista o lector de noticias. (Los hispanohablantes me van a matar...)


----------



## francisgranada

aleCcowaN said:


> ...  Con Descartes no hay problema porque es como Tomás Moro o Nicolás Maquiavelo y está totalmente castellanizado aunque curiosamente se escriba igual que su original francés ...


En mi opinión se trata de dos cosas diferentes. Una cosa es la _castellanización_, es decir la transformación ("traducción") de algunos nombres al español por motivos culturales, tradicionales, históricos, etc ...  y otra cosa es la pronunciación de nombres extranjeros en general (no "castellanizados").  

En español decimos y escribimos _Trajano, Julio César, Tomás Moro, de Habsburgo, _... y no _Traianus, Iulius Caesar, Thomas More, von Habsburg_ ... En otras palabras, _Tomás Moro_ no representa la pronunciación del nombre _Thomas More_, sino se trata de la _castellanización _de la forma _latinizada _(_< Thomas Morus_) ... 

Otra cosa es la pronunciación de apellidos escritos con la ortografía original e inalterada (p.e. _Shakespeare_) y aún otra cuestión es la transcripción (o transliteración) de varias escrituras (por ejemplo la china en el caso de _Pekín_).

P.S. En cuanto a la pronunciación fonética de _Descartes_, personalmente no estoy de acuerdo. La versión castellanizada debería ser _Cartesio_, vista la forma existente latinizada _Cartesius_. O sea, al límite, _Delascartas _ ... (traducción hipotética directa)


----------



## eno2

_Delascartas  ... (traducción hipotética directa)_
El método filosófico de Descartes consistía en descartarlo todo y solo retener la duda como prueba de que existimos. El gran descarte. Por eso y por existir la palabra descartar y descarte  en Español es muy apropiado decir  y escribir Descartes para Descartes.


----------



## aleCcowaN

francisgranada said:


> La versión castellanizada debería ser _Cartesio_, vista la forma existente latinizada _Cartesius_.



Se la usa en el adjetivo: coordenadas cartesianas, filosofía cartesiana (cartesianismo).


----------



## Kaxgufen

francisgranada said:


> (...)P.S. En cuanto a la pronunciación fonética de _Descartes_, personalmente no estoy de acuerdo. La versión castellanizada debería ser _Cartesio_, vista la forma existente latinizada _Cartesius_. O sea, al límite, _Delascartas _ ... (traducción hipotética directa)



Si vamos a decir Cartesio digamos Renato también. Creo que así hacen los italianos. Claro que para ellos el apellido Ortiz se pronuncia /órtis/. Peor es meneallo.


----------



## eno2

Porque no descartes tanta deformación de nombres?


----------



## Gerardo G.

JAJAJA... wow, me ha sorprendido gratamente la conversación tan rica que se ha generado. En mi opinión, el nombre de la persona ha sido castellanizado entonces ese es el que se usa al hablar en español. Como ejemplo está "Cristobal Colón" como la forma a la que nos referimos a él al hablar en este idioma.

El uso sel nombre de "René Descartes" como ejemplo para mi pregunta fue una mala idea dado el hecho de que también se le refiere como "Renatus Cartesius". No sé por qué existen las dos versiones del nombre; quizá viene al caso en esta discusión o quizá no. Lo usé como ejemplo porque, por un lado, me sorprendió cuando lo escuché por primera vez pronunciado como _Decart_ pensando en todos los años en que me lo habían enseñado como Descartes; por otro lado, es un personaje comúnmente tratado en el ámbito académico, por lo cual podía suponer que sabrían a quién me refería.

Continuando, les comento que hice la consulta directamente a la RAE y la siguiente fue la respuesta que obtuve:



> La Real Academia Española no se ha manifestado oficialmente sobre cómo han de pronunciarse las palabras extranjeras sin adaptar utilizadas en español. No obstante, podemos indicarle que normalmente la pronunciación propia de los hispanohablantes cultos de palabras extranjeras que no han sido adaptadas al sistema gráfico de nuestra lengua tiende a respetar la que reciben en su lengua original. Es el caso de pizza pronunciado  [pítsa] por los hablantes cultos, feeling pronunciado [fílin], hardware pronunciado [járguer], software pronunciado [sófguer], Jessica pronunciado [yésica], Washington pronunciado [guásinton], Shakespeare pronunciado [shéspir], Pasteur pronunciado [pastér], Freud pronunciado [fróid].
> 
> Obviamente, cuanta menos difusión tenga la lengua de la que procede la palabra, mayor dificultad supondrá conocer la pronunciación original, pero siempre que sea posible, lo más recomendable es imitarla si la palabra extranjera no ha sido adaptada al sistema grafofonológico del español. No obstante, su pronunciación a la española, aunque no es acorde con el uso y las tendencias actuales, no puede censurarse.


----------



## Cebolleta

Kaxgufen said:


> ¡Es que la hay! Se pronuncian según las reglas de pronunciación del idioma de origen. Por eso digo que es cultura general.
> Los ingleses como tienen una pronunciación tan anárquica en su idioma, han inventado eso de preguntar al "dueño del apellido" o al habitante de la localidad como es una pronunciación determinada. Pero es un recurso que no se debería extender a nuestro medio.



Pero tú mismo te estás contradiciendo.

En general, estoy de acuerdo en que no tiene mucho sentido preguntar al "dueño del apellido" en nuestro idioma, aunque creo que por un motivo distinto al que tú crees. Estoy seguro de que, como muy tarde, a la tercera vez que intentase pronunciar "Garsía Márques" me saldría "García Márquez", por mucho afán que pusiese dado que yo no soy seseante; la escritura me lleva a ello. Nuestra pronunciación es, en general, coherente con la escritura, pero sólo _si nos restringimos a un dialecto concreto_.


Si, como bien dices, en inglés la pronunciación es tan anárquica, ¿cuál es la regla de pronunciación _en inglés_ que debemos aplicar? ¿De qué cultura general hablas? Por ejemplo, ¿cómo se pronuncia New Orleans en inglés? (Ya sé que en castellano es Nueva Orleans, pero lo tomo como ejemplo de las variaciones en el idioma original). Mira el primer párrafo de la Wikipedia en inglés sobre la ciudad. ¿Con qué opción te quedas? ¿Usamos el francés original de Orléans y el inglés de New?

Por otro lado, es un poco difícil que los castellanoparlantes sepamos todos los demás idiomas del mundo.  Así pues, no nos queda otra que defendernos como podamos. Sin que haya reglas fijas, sí creo que lo que se debe hacer es seguir las pronunciaciones tradicionales cuando las haya. Si no las hay, aproximarnos como buenamente podamos cada uno. Si un nombre es de uso común y se pronuncia de una manera "extraña", o bien seguimos a la masa o bien corremos el riesgo de quedar como pedantes; eso es algo que depende de cada uno.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Gerardo G. said:


> Continuando, les comento que hice la consulta directamente a la RAE y la siguiente fue la respuesta que obtuve:



Hay una crisis de alfabeto usado para la fonética: aparentemente todo está castellanizado -una forma de decir que los hablantes pronunciamos los sonidos como los conocemos-, pero debiera decir "járg*ü*er" y "sófg*ü*er". Además, si acá alguien pronuncia guásinton se lo considera un bruto irredimible: guáshinton es la pronunciación "curta".


----------



## Kaxgufen

Cebolleta said:


> Pero tú mismo te estás contradiciendo.
> 
> En general, estoy de acuerdo en que no tiene mucho sentido preguntar al "dueño del apellido" en nuestro idioma, aunque creo que por un motivo distinto al que tú crees. Estoy seguro de que, como muy tarde, a la tercera vez que intentase pronunciar "Garsía Márques" me saldría "García Márquez", por mucho afán que pusiese dado que yo no soy seseante; la escritura me lleva a ello. Nuestra pronunciación es, en general, coherente con la escritura, pero sólo _si nos restringimos a un dialecto concreto_.
> 
> 
> Si, como bien dices, en inglés la pronunciación es tan anárquica, ¿cuál es la regla de pronunciación _en inglés_ que debemos aplicar?(...)



Eso es  justamente lo que digo y no me contradigo : no hay mayormente* reglas* de pronunciación. Vista una palabra sospechás la pronunciación pero nunca estás seguro del todo. 
El inglés, el francés, el italiano, el portugués, el alemán (y algunos pocos más) son idiomas que tenemos "a mano" y por eso es cultura general saber pronunciar los apellidos y nombres de esos orígenes. Nunca los vamos a pronunciar como nativos. Pero con los sonidos de nuestro idioma los "aproximamos".  Ahora bien ¿qué hacemos con un apellido que a todas luces es italiano cuando su portador es un nativo francés? Yo seguiría la pronunciación italiana y que no me jodan.Y me importaría un bledo si el dueño olvidó sus raíces y lo hace a la francesa.  
Segundo: ¿que hacemos con un término en una lengua identificada pero para nosotros desconocida? (o sea sabemos que es tal lengua pero desconocemos mayores detalles de la misma), bueno: mi solución siempre fue averiguar por una parte e intuir el resto.


----------



## francisgranada

> ... No obstante, podemos indicarle que normalmente la pronunciación propia de los hispanohablantes cultos de palabras extranjeras que no han sido adaptadas al sistema gráfico de nuestra lengua tiende a respetar la que reciben en su lengua original.


De acuerdo. 





> Es el caso de pizza pronunciado [pítsa] por los hablantes cultos, feeling pronunciado [fílin], hardware pronunciado [járguer], software pronunciado [sófguer], Jessica pronunciado [yésica], Washington pronunciado [guásinton], Shakespeare pronunciado [shéspir], Pasteur pronunciado [pastér], Freud pronunciado [fróid].


Tengo una pregunta a propósito: ¿Cómo tienden a pronunciar estos nombres las personas "menos cultas" ? 





> ... hardware pronunciado [járg*ü*er], software pronunciado [sófg*ü*er] ...


Siendo no nativo, humildísimamente pido vuestro perdón, pero esto no me suena muy culto ... Conozco la correspondencia etimológico-histórica de la "w" germánica y la "gu" romance (> castellana), pero hoy en día ¿un hispanohablante no es capaz de pronunciar/articular _(j)árduer_ y _sóftuer _? (O eventualmente  _(j)arduér_ y _softuér _- la posición del acento tónico no me parece tan significativo en estos  casos concretos.)


----------



## francisgranada

Kaxgufen said:


> ... Ahora bien ¿qué hacemos con un apellido que a todas luces es italiano cuando su portador es un nativo francés? ...


En mi opinión, en general ambas posibilidades son "válidas". Un ejemplo de este tipo: el presidente anterior de Francia fue _Sarkozy_, apellido de origen húngaro. Me parece natural que  - hablando en húngaro - lo pronuncio espontáneamente a la húngara (de otro modo sonaría afectado). Igualmente, pronunciar apellidos y topónimos  estadounidenses de origen español "a la inglesa" _por parte de un hispanohablante_ me parece forzado e innatural (p.e. /kalo'reidou/ en vez de /kolo'rado/). Lo que _no considero_ _correcto_ (ni culto) es pronunciar un nombre extranjero sin respetar su pronunciación  original/nativa.


----------



## Lurrezko

Es complicado dar patrones. Conozco a muchos españoles con apellidos de origen catalán que han perdido la lengua de sus ancestros y los pronuncian a la española, y a quienes no les gusta la pronunciación original. Así, dicen Puig por "Puch", Doménech por "Doménec" y Coll con ele final, por ejemplo. En la Argentina, tierra tradicional de inmigrantes, imagino que ocurrirá otro tanto. En fin, paciencia.

Un saludo


----------



## francisgranada

Lurrezko said:


> Es complicado dar patrones. Conozco a muchos españoles con apellidos de origen catalán que han perdido la lengua de sus ancestros y los pronuncian a la española, y a quienes no les gusta la pronunciación original. Así, dicen Puig por "Puch", Doménech por "Doménec" y Coll con ele final, por ejemplo. En la Argentina, tierra tradicional de inmigrantes, imagino que ocurrirá otro tanto. En fin, paciencia.


Claro. Lo que  he escrito yo, es decir 





> Lo que no considero correcto (ni culto) es pronunciar un nombre extranjero sin respetar su pronunciación original/nativa


 no significa que debemos pronunciar los nombres extranjeros _exactamente_ así como se pronuncian (supuestamente) en la lengua de origen a toda costa, sino que hay que _respetar_ la pronunciación nativa/original (incluso _individual_) de la persona "en cuestión". Si uno se presenta "Puch" pues se llama así, si presenta a sí mismo como "Puig" entonces se llama /puig/ ... 

La sustancia de lo que quiero expresar es que me parece _a priori_ absurdo que pueda existir una regla que "prescriba" como pronunciar un apellido extranjero en español. Si una persona presenta a sí mismo como /ˈʃeɪkspɪər/ entonces simplemente se llama así y tenemos que respetarlo ...


----------



## ACQM

francisgranada said:


> Siendo no nativo, humildísimamente pido vuestro perdón, pero esto no me suena muy culto ... Conozco la correspondencia etimológico-histórica de la "w" germánica y la "gu" romance (> castellana), pero hoy en día ¿un hispanohablante no es capaz de pronunciar/articular _(j)árduer_ y _sóftuer _? (O eventualmente  _(j)arduér_ y _softuér _- la posición del acento tónico no me parece tan significativo en estos  casos concretos.)



No se trata sólo de lo que podemos hacer, sino de lo que es natural hacer en medio de una conversación. Mi inglés oral no es malo y sé pronunciar correctamente  "hardware" pero sólo uso esa pronunciación inglesa cuando hablo en inglés, hablando en castellano uso básicamente sonidos que existen en castellano (tal vez añado alguno muy concreto y sencillo como la "sh" inglesa) y digo "járgüer".


----------



## Hakuna Matata

ACQM said:


> (...) y digo "jár*g*üer".


Me sorprende un poco esa *g*, como creo que le sorprende un poco también a *francisgranada* en la #31. Sin entrar en la discusión de cómo ha de pronunciarse correctamente en inglés, yo noto que lo pronuncio sin g : _jarduer_, _softuer_ (con la _d_ y la_ t_ apenas marcadas, más bien una pausa). No sé si será por influencia del inglés, pero para mí el "equivalente" español de la *w* es la _u_ y no  _gu_ como propone la RAE.


----------



## Lurrezko

Hakuna Matata said:


> Me sorprende un poco esa *g*, como creo que le sorprende un poco también a *francisgranada* en la #31. Sin entrar en la discusión de cómo ha de pronunciarse correctamente en inglés, yo noto que lo pronuncio sin g : _jarduer_, _softuer_ (con la _d_ y la_ t_ apenas marcadas, más bien una pausa). No sé si será por influencia del inglés, pero para mí el "equivalente" español de la *w* es la _u_ y no  _gu_ como propone la RAE.



Depende de la palabra, en mi pronunciación castellanizada. En _hardware_ tiendo a pronunciar u, quizá por la consonante anterior, pero en otros casos pronuncio claramente una ge. ¿Cómo pronuncias "¡Camarero, un whisky!"? ¿Unuiski? 

Un saludo


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Y... casi casi.... *whisky* me sale más _uisqui_ que _güisqui_...

Capaz que haya alguna en la que pronuncio más la_ g_, aunque estuve pensando un rato y no se me ocurrió ninguna. Incluso Washington, que se mencionó más arriba, la pronuncio _uoshinton_ o eventualmente _uashinton_, incluso puedo esbozar un poco esa _g_ antes de la _t_.


----------



## francisgranada

Hakuna Matata said:


> Me sorprende un poco esa *g*, como creo que le sorprende un poco también a *francisgranada* en la #31. Sin entrar en la discusión de cómo ha de pronunciarse correctamente en inglés, yo noto que lo pronuncio sin g : _jarduer_, _softuer_ (con la _d_ y la_ t_ apenas marcadas, más bien una pausa). No sé si será por influencia del inglés, pero para mí el "equivalente" español de la *w* es la _u_ y no  _gu_ como propone la RAE.


 Es exactamente lo que quise decir. En otras palabras, conociendo un poco la fonética española, la propuesta de RAE me parece un poco exagerada (o, digamos, anacrónica). Sí, la calidad de la "d" y "t" en español y en inglés es un poco diferente, pero eso no me parece relevante en este caso concreto.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Lurrezko said:


> Es complicado dar patrones. Conozco a muchos españoles con apellidos de origen catalán que han perdido la lengua de sus ancestros y los pronuncian a la española, y a quienes no les gusta la pronunciación original. Así, dicen Puig por "Puch", Doménech por "Doménec" y Coll con ele final, por ejemplo. En la Argentina, tierra tradicional de inmigrantes, imagino que ocurrirá otro tanto. En fin, paciencia.
> 
> Un saludo



Por acá es Puig y Domenech, con acento en la e final. Si hasta a Uruguay le salieron presidentes "Valle" (Batlle).


----------



## Lurrezko

aleCcowaN said:


> Si hasta a Uruguay le salieron presidentes "Valle" (Batlle).



*Batlle* quiere decir alcalde, los subieron en el escalafón.

Un saludo


----------



## aleCcowaN

Lurrezko said:


> *Batlle* quiere decir alcalde, los subieron en el escalafón.
> 
> Un saludo



América, tierra de oportunidades.


----------



## NeoD

No me he leído todo, así que no sé si voy a repetirlo, pero yo creo que las normas las dicta la tele. Como lo pronuncian en la tele es como lo pronuncia la gente. Al menos en España.

La lástima, como ha dicho algun@ es que hay cada periodista más inculto...


----------



## duvija

Se hace lo que se puede. Ni podemos imitar el nombre extranjero, ni obligarlo a españolizarse. Queda como queda.


----------



## macame

NeoD said:


> La lástima, como ha dicho algun@ es que hay cada periodista más inculto...



Sí, no se puede generalizar, pero hay cada uno...sobre todo los de deportes .


----------



## Cebolleta

NeoD said:


> La lástima, como ha dicho algun@ es que hay cada periodista más inculto...



¿Por qué "algun@" y no "incult@"? Ya puestos a destrozar el idioma, hagámoslo con coherencia.


----------



## eno2

En Holandès la costumbre es  pronunciar nombres de personas extranjeras como suenen en la lengua original.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Perdón, pero debo corregirlo 



eno2 said:


> En *h*olandès la costumbre es  pronunciar nombres de personas extranjeras como suenen en la lengua original.


----------



## NeoD

macame said:


> Sí, no se puede generalizar, pero hay cada uno...sobre todo los de deportes .



Y cuando hablamos de deportes, en España es igual a fútbol, donde hay un gran número de nombres y apellidos extranjeros. Normal que poca gente sepa pronunciar bien un apellido ghanés, pero pronunciar Bailly como BEILI, cuando es francés y es, más o menos, BALLÍ, pues sólo hace que la gente lo pronuncie igual de mal.

Aunque lo peor que he oído fue como llamaban a un ex jugador francés del atleti, un tal Fernández, le llamaban FernandÉz

'


----------



## eno2

Wiki dice que es regla general respetar la ortografía original de los apellidos, excepto cuando su forma castellanizada es la tradicional en español.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipe...r_nombres_propios#Nombres_de_lenguas_romances






> 1 Antropónimos (nombres propios de personas) que provienen de lenguas romancesnota 4 suelen utilizarse en su forma castellanizada cuando esta es la tradicional en español. Ej. _París_ (_Paris_, en francés), Miguel Ángel Buonarroti (Michelangelo, en italiano).
> 2 Cuando los antropónimos no cuentan con una forma castellanizada tradicional, suele respetarse la ortografía original de sus lenguas.
> 
> 3 Para los otros casosen los que no haya ni una forma castellanizada tradicional (como en Paris) ni la equivalencia sea tan exacta (como en Hector), se puede optar por la traducción del nombre propio al español. Ej.: _Honoré de Balzac > Honorato de Balzac_. Esto aplica no solo para los nombres romances, sino que es extensible a los nombres no romances. Ej.: _Johann Sebastian Bach > Juan Sebastián Bach_. Nótese que si bien se suelen adaptar o traducir los nombres, es regla general respetar la ortografía original de los apellidos, al menos en la mayoría de los casos.



Para la pronunciación teclee el apellido en Google Translate,  pulse el pequeño altavoz con la pronunciación, en español o en la lengua de origen si la conoce. 
Por ejemplo, Bourgeois se puede pronunciar de manera española  o francésa.


----------



## Gerardo G.

Wow... muchas gracias por todos sus aportes. Me han aportado mucho  para saber qué hacer. De manera que la próxima vez haré lo siguiente cuando me tope con el nombre de un extranjero en alguna lectura a trabajar en clase.

1. Averiguaré si el nombre con el que me topé es la versión castellanizada.

2. Si no lo es entonces buscaré si existe una.

3. Si no la hay, buscaré cuál es su lenguaje de origen y cómo se pronuncia en http://forvo.com

4. Explicaré en la clase esa forma de pronunciarlo pero no criticaré si los estudiantes lo pronuncian como si fuera español .


----------

